#maas 2012-12-17
<joe_Vitel> Hello. I'm trying to set up a test MAAS/Juju/openstack environment. I've got every node running, and according to juju status they are all setup corrently as far as I can tell. The big issue is that I cannot log into the Openstack Dashboard using admin and the admin-password provided in the keystone config file when deploying keystone. Any ideas?
<rnbrady> hey peeps
<rnbrady> I'm deploying openstack via juju on maas
<rnbrady> Wondering how few servers I can get away with
#maas 2012-12-18
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy
<roaksoax> rvba: so what's the status of the SRU stuff ?
<roaksoax> rvba: is it ready for upload?
<rvba> roaksoax: Hi Andres.
<rvba> roaksoax: upstream is good. But there is bug 1090334 for the packaging.
<ubot5> bug 1090334 in maas (Ubuntu) "MAAS (in precise) requires django >= 1.3.1-4ubuntu1.5" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090334
<roaksoax> rvba: right, there's an SRU for that
<rvba> roaksoax: I thought the SRU was for the python-django package.  This is for updating the dependencies of maas with the right version of python-django.
<roaksoax> rvba: nope, there's SRU bugs with the stuff we require, such as GenericIPAddressField etc etc
<rvba> roaksoax: right now, if you already have python-django and maas installed on precise and upgrade to the the SRU maas, the upgrade fails.
<roaksoax> rvba: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/python-django/+bug/1081392
<rvba> roaksoax: ok, so maybe you should close this bug with a pointer to the right SRU bug.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1081392 in python-django (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] Include upstream fix for bug 15496" [High,New]
<rvba> roaksoax: ok, but shouldn't we also update the dependencies needed by maas?
<rvba> Even if the new version of python-django gets released, it will still be possible to break maas unless we force the version of python-django right?
<roaksoax> rvba: in packaging? no not really
<roaksoax> it will be released in -updates and as part of upgrading, it will also upgrade dependencies frist
<rvba> Is the behaviour of apt-get different when the package is in a ppa then?
<rvba> Because it's easy to break maas right now:
<rvba> - on precise, install maas (the one which was released with precise)
<rvba> - add the testing ppa
<roaksoax> rvba: yes, the one in PPA has a higher version from the one in arcdhives, and that's why you are able to use that instead
<rvba> - apt-get install maas => upgrade broken because python-django was not upgrade (although a new version is available in the ppa)
<roaksoax> maybe there's a newer version on the archives now
<rvba> All I'm saying is that if there is an old version already installed, upgrading maas does not automatically upgrade python-django, and this results in a broken maas.
<roaksoax> rvba: right, so a sudo apt-get upgrade or (dist-upgrade) will upgrade dependencies first
<roaksoax> hence, upgrading python-django
<roaksoax> rvba: in any case, we can always add a hard requirement
<roaksoax> for that particular version
<roaksoax> but we shouldn'y really need on
<roaksoax> lets just wait till django hits archives
<rvba> Ok, you're the expert here.  It's just weird to open up the door for breakages.
<roaksoax> right
<roaksoax> i agree, lets just wait for the dependencies to be released, then we take care of the final upgrade testing
<rvba> roaksoax: same thing with isc-dhcp-server
<roaksoax> yep
<rvba> (there is no bug for that one)
<roaksoax> rvba: there is
<rvba> roaksoax: if you're going to update the packaging (to add hard requirements), that's probably something you can do now.  After all, the right versions are in the ppa that we use for testing.
<roaksoax> rvba: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-r-maas-next-steps
<rvba> roaksoax: I suppose somewhere in that page there is the mention of the need to add a hard requirement for maas with the right version of isc-dhcp-server ;)
<roaksoax> rvba: sure i don't have any objections on adding them
<roaksoax> rvba: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/1049177
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1049177 in maas (Ubuntu Precise) "isc-dhcp-server apparmor profile should have include ".d" " [Undecided,New]
<rvba> roaksoax: Again, I leave these changes up to you.  But one user managed to break its maas installation while testing the package the other day.
<roaksoax> rvba: TBH i have no objections on making those changes
<roaksoax> since it shouldn't break anything
<roaksoax> rvba: btw.. i'm gonna do this. 1. upload quantal changes to raring
<roaksoax> rvba: 2. bug someone over getting the SRU's processed
<roaksoax> 3. check if there's something else to upload to raring again.. and then SRU back to both quantal and precise
<rvba> roaksoax: I think the most important right now is to get the SRU uploaded.
<rvba> roaksoax: we have a weird problem with raring right now.
<rvba> roaksoax: when we package trunk for quantal, all is fine, the integration tests pass.  When we package the same thing for raring, some of the tests fail.
<roaksoax> rvba: the quantal version we have *has* to be uploaded to raring in order for us to SRU
<rvba> (but the package installs ok)
<roaksoax> weird
<rvba> roaksoax: ok then
<roaksoax> rvba: so the thing is that since we are backporting a new upstream release
<roaksoax> the release hsa to be released in ubuntu+1
<rvba> roaksoax: I see
<roaksoax> then backported(SRU) back to previous releases
<roaksoax> so we *have* to upload it to raring
<roaksoax> rvba: are there other changes we'd like to add to the stabilization branch?
<rvba> roaksoax: there is one fix that we did not backport.  It's a very minor fix that fixes a tiny problem on the dev instance only (r 1279).  It does not affect the prod environment at all.  It is worth backporting that?
<roaksoax> rvba: not really
<rvba> roaksoax: ok, then we're good.
<roaksoax> rvba: ok, I'd like to squeeze in the fence_cud power method for the QA team to use
<rvba> roaksoax: as I said on the ML yesterday, the packages I've uploaded to the testing ppa have been tested (both using the integration test suite and manually)
<roaksoax> I'll work on it now though
<roaksoax> rvba: great!
<jtv> smoser: hi scott — question: do I remember correctly that user_data as retrieved from the metadata API really isn't supposed to be more than 16KB?
<smoser> in ec2 it is 16kb binary blob.
<smoser> but that isnt any sort of requirement for maas
<jtv> Ah OK
<jtv> So then I wasted my time explaining in my MP why "kilobyte vs kibibyte" is missing the point entirely.
<smoser> jtv, you probably do want some limit though.
<jtv> Well...  we no longer need it user-editable AFAICS; we have custom commissioning scripts now.
<smoser> as the user storing that in the database could gro quite large.
<smoser> user-data is user-editable
<jtv> And it looks to me as if some ¾ of the script could be moved into that mechanism, cutting the main thing down to 5KB.
<smoser> that *is* a requirement.
<jtv> User-data, or the commissioning script which we send to a commissioning node as user-data?
<smoser> the former.
<jtv> Ah OK
<jtv> I've been neck-deep in the commissioning script today, so I'm rather conflating the two now.
<jtv> The main commissioning script AFAICS no longer needs to be editable because there's a way for admins to inject their own code there.
<jtv> And the IPMI code & configs look like prime candidates for moving into that mechanism.  The main commissioning script is far too large and unwieldy, and if we're going to download a tarball from the server anyway, we might as well put that code there.
<roaksoax> jtv: i already have plans to move the IPMI stuff out of commissioning and enlisting
<roaksoax> jtv: by moving them into their own scripts and used by commissioning/enlistment user dat
<jtv> roaksoax: great — we have a mechanism that can accommodate this easily
<roaksoax> jtv: yeah, but we were thinking on putting these in a separate package
<roaksoax> jtv: because maas-enlist is a utility being used to enlist machines manually, and detecting ipmi could be used as well
<roaksoax> jtv: not only for commissioning/enlistment
<jtv> roaksoax: being able to unit-test the code separately, or even to make manual tests easier, would be a big advantage.
<roaksoax> jtv: that's the plan
<jtv> rvba: did you find the problem with the packaging?  I guess only user_data.template is not being installed, since the rest of the files are python?
<rvba> jtv: I don't know.  The html templates in ./src/maasserver/templates are shipped all right.
<jtv> roaksoax, do you know what it would take to make the packaging install this new file, src/metadataserver/commissioning/user_data.template alongside the surrounding python files?
<roaksoax> jtv: yes, setup.py
<roaksoax> jtv: let check
<roaksoax> jtv: wasn't there a file in the source that listed what to include and what to exclude?
<rvba> roaksoax: probably MANIFEST.in
<roaksoax> rvba: ah yes thanks!!
<roaksoax> jtv: yeah add something to fence_cdu -a 192.168.1.11 -n Panda_a42 -l ubuntu -p ubuntu -o status
<jtv> \o/
<jtv> roaksoax: that last one was meant for someone else I guess?
<roaksoax> jtv: yeah :)
<jtv> Phew.  I thought I'd gone mad.
<jtv> rvba: are you making that change or do you want me to?
<rvba> jtv: fix is coming up
<jtv> Great
<jtv> Because I'm almost asleep :)
<roaksoax> jtv: so you could add something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447968/
<roaksoax> or: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447971/
<roaksoax> can't remember what wil work
<rvba> jtv: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/missing-files/+merge/140499
<jtv> roaksoax: rvba  did something like that in the above MP ^
<jtv> Reviewed.
<roaksoax> jtv: we no longer ship a file etc/maas/commissioning-user-data?
<jtv> Nope.
<jtv> It's generated on the fly now.
<roaksoax> jtv: ack
<jtv> roaksoax: most of the file is now in src/metadataserver/user_data.template, but some embedded python scripts are now separate files in src/metadataserver/snippets.
<jtv> This means we can run our lint checkers and import formatters on those, and who knows, maybe even unit- test them.
<roaksoax> jtv: cool, one thing though, where can I add custom scripts
<jtv> roaksoax: custom scripts, as provided by the admins, are now stored in the database.  Plus MAAS itself can also add in custom scripts that travel through the same mechanism, but aren't editable.
<jtv> Currently there's only one such script, the tiny lshw one, so it's kept in-line in a name/content dict.  I imagine we'll want to replace this with a directory at some point, and the separate ipmi-configs package could install files into that directory.
<roaksoax> jtv: ack!
<roaksoax> rvba: if you have the time, could you take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/lp1073462_fence_cdu_power_type/+merge/140504
<roaksoax> please?
<roaksoax> thanks!!
<rvba> roaksoax: I've got to step out now but I'll have a look at it tomorrow morning first thing unless jtv grabs it first.
<jtv> rvba: it's Wednesday today, but not yet working hours.  :)
#maas 2012-12-20
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy!1 is the buildout for stabiliuzation branch broken?
<rvba> allenap: can you please take care of this ^ while I try to get that fix in…
<allenap> roaksoax: Is that 12.04-stabilization?
<allenap> roaksoax: Sorry, wrong name. Which branch is that?
<roaksoax> allenap: yes, that one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1452360/
<roaksoax> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/maas/1.2/
<allenap> roaksoax: It works here, but I'm running on Quantal. Can you try `make distclean && make`?
<roaksoax> me trying
 * roaksoax trying
<roaksoax> allenap: same thing
<roaksoax> allenap: i'm trying to test with this though: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/backport_rev1410_to_stabilization/+merge/140907
<roaksoax> but i don't think that's evern related
<allenap> roaksoax: One more thing before I get a precise machine up: can you try `make install-dependencies`.
<roaksoax> allenap: that branch should also work on quantal though :)
<allenap> roaksoax: Your branch builds fine here too. It looks like it's failing when fetching something from PyPI, or a site it has found via PyPI.
<allenap> roaksoax: I'm trying again here, building with a cleaned-out buildout cache.
<allenap> roaksoax: Mmm, it works. I can't reproduce the issue you're seeing. Would it help if I just ran the tests for you?
<roaksoax> allenap: yes please
<roaksoax> allenap: yeah so something must be messed up here
<allenap> roaksoax: It passes. There are some rabbit related failures, but they're in trunk too, so it's fine.
<allenap> And the rabbit failures are probably something weird here.
<roaksoax> weird indeed
<roaksoax> allenap: since you tested the branch, could you please review/approve https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/backport_rev1410_to_stabilization/+merge/140907
<rvba> roaksoax: I'll have a look
<roaksoax> rvba: cool thanks
<rvba> roaksoax: approved.  Maybe you should file a bug and link it to the stabilization milestone.
<rvba> roaksoax: just so we can have a accurate list of what's been committed to 1.2
<rvba> roaksoax: oh, there is a bug already :)
<roaksoax> yeah :)
<rvba> roaksoax: I got carried away and targeted bug 1086162 to 1.2.  I hope I did good.
<ubot5> bug 1086162 in maas (Ubuntu) "IPMI based power management default to IPMI 1.5 based authentication" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086162
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah that's fine. I'm waiting for the merge on fence_cdu to push the fix for that too
<roaksoax> rvba: is maas lander not working on maas/1.2?
<rvba> roaksoax: it is working, I just landed a branch minutes ago
<roaksoax> rvba: ah! so it is taking more than usual nowadays then
<rvba> roaksoax: it is just that my branch was landed first
<roaksoax> :)
<roaksoax> rvba: if you could review these two, would be very much appreciated: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/maas_ipmi_lan2.0/+merge/140922
<roaksoax> https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/maas_ipmi_lan2_stabilization/+merge/140935
<rvba> roaksoax: sure
<roaksoax> thanks !
#maas 2012-12-21
<rvba> roaksoax: hello there.
<rvba> roaksoax: ping
<roaksoax> rvba arghhh i tested this manually in a lab and in my machones and worked as expected
<roaksoax> rvba:  were you able tobtrst this manually?
<rvba> roaksoax: no, the tests fail.  I suspect MAAS cannot power the nodes anymore.
<rvba> roaksoax: when I issue ipmipower commands with --driver-type=LAN_2_0, they fail.
<roaksoax> ipmipower  --driver-type=LAN_2_0  -h ip -u pw -p user --stat
<roaksoax> I get: "ip: BMC error"
<roaksoax> ip should be replaced with a real ip
<rvba> Yes, I know :)
<roaksoax> ah ok
<roaksoax> so 2.0 ahould also include 1.o authentication
<roaksoax> which is what its strange to me
<roaksoax> abd again i trsted this in 2 dofferent set of machines with no error wjatsoever
<roaksoax> rvba: since the tests are broken... lets roll this change back and re-address it after thebhollidays
<rvba> roaksoax: sounds good to me.
<rvba> roaksoax: the fix could look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1454885/
<roaksoax> rvba: cool i like it and we should default tobsomething for enlistment unless the c tells us that info
<rvba> roaksoax: let's do that after the holiday. I'm going to do a test run in the lab (with the --driver-type=... manually removed) just to be 100% sure it's the problem, and if it's the case I'll roll-back the changes and re-open the bugs.
<roaksoax> agreed
<rvba> roaksoax: confirmed, I'm rolling back the changes.
<roaksoax> rvba:  cool thanks
<HelpMeMAAS> Anyone here..
<HelpMeMAAS> I'm having problem with MAAS on 12.04
<HelpMeMAAS> says that mass-cli can't be found..
<HelpMeMAAS> and PXE boot ends in a kernel panic
<HelpMeMAAS> Would I just be best off going to 12.10?
#maas 2013-12-16
<rawang> hello everyone, with maas 1.4, how to specify a specific version of kernel that nodes will use? include enlist, commision, and deployment stage?
<rawang> Configure MaaS to use specific image for PXE
<jtv> rawang: for now it's always just the latest available kernel for the release series.
<jtv> (Though we do plan to change that)
<rawang> jtv, i have check the precise boot image, it's still 3.2 kernel (12.04.1)
<jtv> So you want to run with a newer kernel?
<rawang> jtv, yes, want to run 3.11 kernel
<jtv> I suppose a workaround for deployment would be to install that kernel on the system and reboot.
<rawang> jtv, the problem is the server need 3.11 kernel for nic driver, but during enlist and commission and installation, it alway use 3.2 kernel, right?
<jtv> Yes...  you should be able to commission with a newer series, but installation would be harder.
<jtv> That's where it comes down to custom kernel images, which we haven't done yet.
<rawang> kentlin, ^^
<rvba> gmb: so there is no support for CONNECT so request (<2) apparently cannot do proper https proxying… but in maas-test we don't need "proper" proxying (i.e. we don't care if the proxy is used as a relay for the request)… so there is still hope…
<rvba> requests*
<gmb> rvba: Are you thinking a the scenario where we pre-fill the proxy cache and then only use it when running in no-internet-access-mode?
<gmb> s/a the/of a/
<gmb> Or am I misunderstanding?
<rvba> gmb: no, I'm thinking about using the proxy as a relay where the *proxy* does the https connection.
<gmb> Aaah. Interesting.
<rvba> Not sure it's possible… but I'm looking into it…
<gmb> Excellent, thanks.
<rvba> btw, I've got 2 branches up for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/az-api-list-2/+merge/198922 and https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/admin-method-2/+merge/199049
<gmb> rvba: I'll take a look after I've had some more coffee
<rvba> The second one is a clean-up jtv might be interested to review ;)
<gmb> rvba: Are you suggesting this setup: simplestreams - (http) -> proxy - (https) -> interweb ?
<rvba> gmb: exactly
<gmb> rvba: That could work. We can't specify https_proxy *at all* for simplestreams, or else it breaks.
<gmb> If you give it an http url by accident (I just did) you get
<gmb> simplestreams.util.SignatureMissingException: No signature found!
<rvba> gmb: even if it works, it will require monkeypatching I'm afraid.
<gmb> Yuck
<gmb> I like a library that uses exclamation marks in its error messages.
<gmb> "Oh no! Calamity!"
 * gmb is clearly wearing his early morning grumpy trousers; goes to get coffee
<rvba> gmb: about the https proxy issue, I had another idea : simplestreams can use requests or urllib/urllib2 (see the top of the file /usr/share/pyshared/simplestreams/contentsource.py).  Maybe we can simple monkey patch simplestreams very lightly to force it to use urllib/urllib2 even if requests is available et… voilà!
<gmb> rvba: Ooh, that's filthy. Especially considering that we're shelling out to simplestreams, not using it as a library...
<rvba> gmb: ah!  This probably means we can't do that then :/
<gmb> rvba: Yeah... Using it as a library would be non-trivial now.
<rvba> gmb: maybe it would be simple.  It's worth a shot: it might be just a matter of calling the right uvtool method.
<rvba> jtv: I'll take it
<gmb> rvba: Well, let's get the AZ stuff done first and then we can take a look at it — at worst, it's a nice run-up-to-Christmas project for me and allenap.
<rvba> gmb: k
<rvba> gmb: another (much simpler) solution is this: if the sync step fail, continue anyway.  If there is a real problem (i.e. if the image is not cached already) the next step (creating the VM) will fail anyway.
<gmb> rvba: Yeah, that might not be such a terrible way to deal with it.
<allenap> gmb, rvba: Why are we shelling out to simplestreams btw?
<gmb> Let's move this over to #maas
<rvba> allenap: we're shelling out to uvtools.
<gmb> Haha
<gmb> Sorry
<rvba> gmb: :)
 * gmb has had it beaten into him
<allenap> rvba: Ah, okay.
<roaksoax> rvba: ping
<_bjorne> someone now why im alwas get this answer in apache logfile: /MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/user-data HTTP/1.1" 404 200 "-" "Python-urllib/2.7" on the second and so on.. the first node is function not the others.
<_bjorne> 1st node GET /MAAS/metadata/curtin/2012-03-01/user-data HTTP/1.1" 200 33593 "-" "Python-urllib/2.7
<_bjorne> im mean this: "GET /MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/user-data HTTP/1.1" 200 12311 "-" "Python-urllib/2.7
#maas 2013-12-17
<rvba> Tiny maas-test branch up for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/apache-timeout/+merge/199257
<jtv> rvba: I can take it.
<jtv> I just put a larger one up for review myself:
<jtv> https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/api-acquire-not-in-zone/+merge/199258
<_bjorne> are that someone here that can answer a question about maas and juju? 3 weeks and not get it function... are that so buggy so that is shit?
<_bjorne> im getting error 404 in apache log file when the client try to get user-data. why?
#maas 2013-12-18
<gmb> jtv: Thanks for fixing that bug.
<jtv> Pure self-interest, believe you me.
<jtv> *After* I fixed that, with a mild guilty feeling because it's not our priority right now (again), I found I was yet again completely stuck without the fix.
<jtv> So thanks for the review!
<gmb> jtv: You did the right thing.
<jtv> It's a change I made...  some decisions are the engineer's own responsibility.
 * gmb stares incredulously at Django
<gmb> Returning a 302 when it should be a 403 is... Odd.
<jtv> Rather.
<jtv> For a moment I thought it was an Unauthorised.
<jtv> But no, it's a Found.
<jtv> It's a bit like replying with a link to lmgtfy.com
<gmb> lol
<jtv> Oh, and I see you gave me another review.  Sorry about the one-sidedness of this working relationship... time zones can be cruel mistresses.
<gmb> jtv: Believe me, I'd rather wake up to a bunch of reviews than nothing at all. Come january, I'll endeavour to leave things for you to do when you get up, if that makes you feel better :)
<jtv> Less guilty, yes.  Better, only one way to find out.  :)
<jtv> Ohhhh yes this TDD stuff is so much easier with that stupid bug fixed.
<jtv> A bit of background in formal specification really affects one's perspective on TDD...
<gmb> jtv: Ah, formal specification... Some days I miss specifying things in Z.
<gmb> Very rare days.
<jtv> You did Z?  I'd sort of given up hope that I'd ever meet anybody else again who had!
<jtv> Just finding LaTeX macros to support it was fun in itself...
<gmb> Yep, it was required for my degree.
<jtv> I think it was in an optional course for mine, but not sure.
<jtv> I just loved the expressive power of quantors.
<jtv> And with Python, list comprehensions in tests can get you pretty close to that power.
<jtv> allenap, gmb: my final branch for the year, I hope, is up for review — a Delete view for availability zones.
<allenap> jtv: I’ll have a look. Anything but more Django.
<jtv> The remaining known problem is that sorting the nodes listing by zone seems to sort by the zones' IDs, not by their names.
<jtv> allenap: ahem.
<jtv> This is a bit heavy on the Django side.  But you might get a sympathetic laugh out of it.
<jtv> Because there's a little Django boo-boo in there.  :-)
<jtv> Thanks for the review Gavin!  And Graham, I reviewed your maas-test branch.
<jtv> gmb: and don't forget to set a commit message on your maas-test branch, or it will just sulk quietly instead of landing.
<allenap> jtv: You’re welcome.
<allenap> jtv: Thank you for reviewing my branch :)
<allenap> gmb: I’m assuming that jtv probably wants to start his holiday, so would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/zone-sort-by-name--bug-1262160/+merge/199460?
<jtv> Well assumed!
<jtv> allenap: oh wow, it's that easy?
<allenap> jtv: I was suprised; I just tried it on the off chance. I guess this is one of those areas where Django works well, once you know the hidden magic behind it all.
 * allenap is no longer able to give unqualified praise to Django.
<jtv> Yeah.  As we said a few years back, Django shifts the work from writing the code you need to knowing about the helpers you need.
<jtv> BTW I did review it after all.
<jtv> Because I'm so excited.
<allenap> gmb: I fink you was beeten to eet.
#maas 2013-12-19
<bladernr_> Does anyone know if there are issues with django and maas on Trusty?
<bladernr_> I have a system running trusty and just installed MAAS on it (system is fully updated).  After installing MAAS and setting the IP address, I tried accessing the dashboard at 10.0.0.10/MAAS and got an "Internal Server Error".
<bladernr_> The following is from apache's error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6597120/
<bladernr_> any ideas what's going on here?  Looks to be an issue with django of some sort, but I have no idea what...
<andre118> hi
<andre118> I am having problems using WoL power management on MaaS
<andre118> can somebody help me out please?
<andre118> I can't poweroff any node using the maas-cli stop
<andre118> or using the web interface
<andre118> the node goes from 'Allocated' to 'Ready', but doesn't shut down
<rbasak> andre118: I'm not sure that WoL power management supports shutdown at all.
<andre118> I know that, unlike IPMI, WoL is meant to only boot up machines
<andre118> But considering the fact that it does not support, wouldn't it be easy for MaaS to take over the shutdown process?
<rbasak> I don't think MAAS has credentials.
<rbasak> (to individual nodes)
<rbasak> But it's (relatively) trivial to write your own power management plugin to MAAS, so if there's some way that will work on your setup, you could modify the WoL hook.
<andre118> I can give it a try
<andre118> but I thought that, having the option for WoL, all minimum features would be supported
<andre118> I mean, one can't use MaaS at all without having it shut his nodes down
<andre118> so WoL power management isn't actually an option
<rbasak> I think the intention was that you could experiment with MAAS. But in production, I'd expect you to have production server hardware. With WoL you can still do it, but you'll have to run around turning machines off.
<andre118> ok, I will try to customize the WoL hook just like you suggested, thank you :)
<andre118> one more thing related to WoL
<andre118> I guess it is related to my hardware, but WoL only manages to boot up machines where I previously run a 'ethtool -s eth0 wol g' command
<rbasak> evilnickveitch: ^^ do we have any documentation on node system requirements, and what users should expect depending on what they have? It seems to me that andre118 was surprised, and I can't find anything relevant in the documentation.
<andre118> if I'm not missing any configuration, is it reasonable to put this command on a customized preseed?
<rbasak> andre118: once you've run that command, does WoL stay persistently enabled? Then you could do it with a commissioning script. However, you'd need to manually boot each machine into commissioning to make that work.
<rbasak> andre118: if it works then maybe you could do it during enlistment phase instead, to save that extra step. It's a hack on top of what enlistment is supposed to do though (touch the machine as little as possible).
<andre118> I'm sorry, I lost your last comments
<andre118> WoL will remain persistently until the node is reallocated (and subsequently installs a fresh OS)
<andre118> so the solution is something like editing the comission script AND the preseeds so enables WoL whenever it allocates?
<bladernr_> what is the proper way to import the PXE stuff when setting up MAAS now?  is it maas-cli or maas-import-pxe-files?
<bladernr_> what is the proper way to import the PXE stuff when setting up MAAS now?  is it maas-cli or maas-import-pxe-files?
<bladernr_> maas-cli didn't seem to do anything and maas-import-pxe-files has called maas-import-ephemerals but that just seems to be stalled and doing nothing
<_bjorne> do you want to import boot files to? im using maas-cli maas node-groups import-boot-images
<bladernr_> _bjorne: I tried that first and it didn't do anything... sat for well over an hour and there was no indication that anythign had happened
<bladernr_> the "no boot files found" message still appears on the UI login
<_bjorne> have you route to wan? so you is not only on lan? :)
<bladernr_> yep
<_bjorne> iptraf or tcpdum so you see something happend on ethernet?
<bladernr_> when I ran maas-import-pxe-files, it did show downloading of all the various PXE files, but then it kicked off maas-import-ephemerals and just stopped.
<bladernr_> _bjorne: heh, heres the kicker... this is on a laptop... eth0 (gigE) is on a private network, wlan1 is connected to the internet.
<_bjorne> for me that take a long time to get all files, if you have slow internet.
<bladernr_> hrmmm it could be just that...
<bladernr_> maybe I'll hook the gigE back up to the wan side and retry then set the network back up as it should be.
<_bjorne> im have 100mbit and that is some files that need down, like 1gb files or so :)
<bladernr_> ahh... that's a good point... I could be just impatient as well...
<bladernr_> do you happen to know where it dumps the files so I could at least monitor progress that way?
<_bjorne> ../var/lib/maas
<bladernr_> ahhh yeah...
<_bjorne> locate maas :) and you see all maas dirs.
<bladernr_> yep, thanks
<_bjorne> or tcpdump -nvi ethX X=0 or what card you have
<_bjorne> and you see if something happend there on network card.
<bladernr_> yep.  I'll let that run a bit and see what happens
<_bjorne> bladernr_ you see something?
<bladernr_> _bjorne: yes... but I also restarted the import so it's downloading the PXE stuff again
<bladernr_> so once it gets passed that to where it's downloading ephemerals, I'll look for stalled traffic or something
<_bjorne> ok... put it going under the night, if you have slow connection :) so you have the files in the morning :) or edit import_ephemerals so that looks like this RELEASES="precise"
<_bjorne> ARCHES="amd64/generic i386/generic"
<_bjorne> if you using precise :) and you take down only that :) or what dist you using.
<_bjorne> that files can you find in /etc/maas
<bladernr_> _bjorne: awesome. thanks!  It is downloading the ephemerals now... I was just being impatient
<_bjorne> hehe :)
#maas 2013-12-20
<gmb> allenap: A branch for to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas-test/add-nodes-link-to-zone-list/+merge/199804
<gmb> AAAAAA
<gmb> Fiddlesticks
<gmb> hang on
<gmb> allenap: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/add-nodes-link-to-zone-list/+merge/199806
#maas 2013-12-21
<_bjorne> some one here?
#maas 2014-12-15
<thebozz> Hi guys, we're having trouble deploying Openstack over MAAS using openstack-install. We're using this tutorial: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack . We're at step 4, and we're getting this output: http://pastebin.com/Byaxct7c
<X-Rob> blake_r: since I'm writing script for you, is there anythign else you'd like the HDD detection stuff to do? 8)
<X-Rob> ouput in JSON or something?
<blake_r> X-Rob: I already have a script that will perform what I need
<blake_r> X-Rob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9531708/
<X-Rob> blake_r: and you're handinging multi-level block devices? like the /dev/cciss/c0d0 ones?
<blake_r> X-Rob: can you give that a try to see if that pulls the required data?
<X-Rob> ooh, lsblk
<X-Rob> that works too
<blake_r> X-Rob: can you check that the information it pulls looks correct, and that the path is correct for that type of device
<X-Rob> blake_r: yeah, trying now
<X-Rob> device node not found from udevadm
<X-Rob> lets see what it wants
<blake_r> thebozz: also give #ubuntu-server a try as well, they might be able to help you more with the cloud installer as this channel is only for MAAS
<thebozz> blake_r: thanks, I'll try there too.
<X-Rob> blake_r: also, seriously, you guys need an option 'ENABLE PROXY FOR DEPLOYED CLIENTS'
<X-Rob> I ended up rebuilding my root-tgz to add it to /etc/bash.bashrc
<X-Rob> but I digress
<blake_r> X-Rob: if you set the http_proxy on the settings page, the deployed nodes will use it
<X-Rob> blake_r: wat. Really? Holy shit. Anyway, lemme do this disk stuff first
<blake_r> X-Rob: haha.
<blake_r> X-Rob: really
<X-Rob> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/QHjV316V
<X-Rob> blake_r: so you need to replace any !'s with /'s in the device before you run udevadm
<X-Rob> this is the problem with these stupid RAID drivers.
<blake_r> X-Rob: udevadm info -q all -n c0d0
<blake_r> X-Rob: doesn;t work?
<X-Rob> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/k50bZxcY
<blake_r> ah I see
<X-Rob> No, it tries to use cciss!c0d0
<X-Rob> which is what is reported by lsblk
<blake_r> X-Rob: udevadm info -q all -n cciss/c0d0
<blake_r> X-Rob: does that work without the "/dev"
<X-Rob> blake_r: yes
<X-Rob> sorry, force of habit me typing /dev
<blake_r> X-Rob: can you give this one a try to see if this fixes the issue
<blake_r> X-Rob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9531799/
<X-Rob> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/kNfKnHRR
<X-Rob> that looks prefect to me
<X-Rob> perfect
<blake_r> X-Rob: what do you think about fix the name as well
<blake_r> X-Rob: should it stay with the "!" or "/"
<X-Rob> blake_r: no, the name is correct, the sysdev all uses !
<blake_r> X-Rob: okay
<blake_r> X-Rob: thanks for helping me out
<X-Rob> no probs
<X-Rob> the one other thing you may want to do is explicitly EXCLUDE the virtual disk that's being used to comission the machine
<blake_r> X-Rob: ah, true
<X-Rob> there was a bug about that one that I found too
<X-Rob> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/GWAF2M0H
<X-Rob> I'm guessing that 'VIRTUAL-DISK' as a string and a size less than 5MB would be a good 'this is the installer disk, don't use me' checkj
<blake_r> X-Rob: should be able to check using iscsi commands as well
<X-Rob> Nod.
<X-Rob> And now, when you've finished, you can go and lodge bugs against landscape, as that's using a lshw parser to determine disk sizes and types, too.
<X-Rob> That was when I threw my hands up in the air and gave up
<X-Rob> I would be going as far as removing any nodes with disk attributes from the lshw output, to catch anyone else who's trying to use it
<X-Rob> but that's just me, and I'm a bastard.
<blake_r> Haha.
<blake_r> Landscape will need to be updated to use this information
<X-Rob> OK, so, two questions. 1: I'm pretty sure the proxy settings don't actually get passed onto the clients. The field says " This will also be passed onto provisioned nodes instead of the default proxy (the region controller proxy)."
<X-Rob> Their stuff wasn't getting proxied, when I was deploying them.
<blake_r> What version of MAAS?
<X-Rob> 2: How do you run a script after a machine is provisioned?
<blake_r> 1.7?
<X-Rob> yeah
<X-Rob> there doesn't seem to  be an easy way to tell the version from the GUI
<blake_r> It should be using the proxy, as we run are machines in the CI through the proxy
<blake_r> X-Rob: no there is not an easy way in the GUI
<X-Rob> blake_r: This is just me, from experience, saying that putting it in the GUI is a good idea.
<X-Rob> I'm one of the devs of FreePBX
<blake_r> X-Rob: if you want to run a script after it is provisioned you need to use the maas command line
<blake_r> X-Rob: agreed it should be terhe
<X-Rob> And having it easily visible to end users makes our life a lot easier
<X-Rob> blake_r: so what command line? I really, honestly, went crawling through the documentation looking for this
<blake_r> X-Rob: maas login admin http://localhost/MAAS $apikey
<blake_r> X-Rob: maas admin node start $system_id user_data=$(base64 < test.sh)
<X-Rob> ahha
<X-Rob> so there's no 'Run this script every time a machine is started' option?
<X-Rob> As a global setting
<blake_r> X-Rob: no as MAAS is designed to be similar to a cloud, so any user can request a machine and set a script
<blake_r> X-Rob: you can upload a commissioning script that will run when you commission the node
<X-Rob> yeah, but that doesn't help with me wanting to run a script on EVERY machine after it's started
<X-Rob> This is probably a feature request.
<blake_r> Yeah if you need that type of feature please make a bug, as we currently dont support that
<blake_r> Actually we do
<blake_r> Sorry but its not that simple
<X-Rob> This came about because I wanted to add 'export http_proxy=http://172.16.0.1:3128' to /etc/bash.bashrc
<X-Rob> of every machine
<blake_r> You can modify the /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata
<blake_r> Look at the late_commands you can have a command run at the end of the installation
<X-Rob> I found that, but was unsure of the syntax.
<X-Rob> would it just be '  add_proxy: sh -c "/bin/echo 'http_proxy=http://172.16.0.1:3132 >> /etc/bash.bashrc''
<X-Rob> ?
<blake_r> no
<blake_r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9532088/
<blake_r> you need the "curtin in-target --" so its placed into the installed system
<X-Rob> aaah
<X-Rob> blake_r: is there somewhere I can document this?
<blake_r> X-Rob: https://bugs.launchpad.net/curtin/+bug/1351085
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351085 in curtin "documentation is out of date and sparse" [High,Confirmed]
<blake_r> X-Rob: we know its something that needs to be improved
<X-Rob> I was hoping for a git repo so I could acutally write it and do a pull request
<blake_r> X-Rob: you can do a MP on the curtin project but it uses "bzr"
<X-Rob> Which I've never used
<X-Rob> I'd just got to http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/hacking.html
#maas 2014-12-16
<designated> upgraded from 1.7.0+bzr3299-0ubuntu3~trusty1 to 1.7.1~rc1+bzr3322-0ubuntu1~trusty1 and now I'm having issues.  Everything from the status indicators missing from the nodes tab, to "check power status" dissapearing from each node's page, "Latest node events" shows a spinning icon with no details.
<designated> was trying to downgrade from 1.7.1 to 1.7.0 and dpkg got stuck during django db migration: https://dpaste.de/zTK2  Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?  It won't even let me remove the package until this is resolved.
<jhobbs>  designated ctrl+c out of it and run maas-region-admin migrate --delete-ghost-migrations
<designated> jhobbs: thank you very much.
<designated> i have removed the dev/testing repo so this won't happen again.
<designated> jhobbs: I have removed and reinstalled maas but now my old cluster master is showing disconnected and a new cluster is listed.  Is there a way to get rid of the new cluster and use the old one?
<designated> I figured it out.  by changing the cluster uuid in /etc/maas/maas_cluster.conf to the old cluster, it reconnected.
#maas 2014-12-17
<ameetgandhare> I am trying to reimage nodes from MAAS controller. The machine is put in to "declared": state. After which I put the node in commissioning state, and restart the node. I find that the pxe boot starts and then my squid-deb-proxy dies and the commissioning failed .
<ameetgandhare> Please help me find the problem
<dimitern> rvba, ping
<ameetgandhare> the MAAS web gui reports "Failed State" for the node being commissioned.
<ameetgandhare> Please help me fix the problem.
<rvba> ameetgandhare: If your squid-deb-proxy dies and you think it's the problem, you need to look into its log.  Note that you don't need to restart the node manually, if you provide the BMC credential, MAAS should take care of booting up the node for you.
<rvba> Hi dimitern.
<ameetgandhare> The squid-deb-proxy dies when node that wants to join the MAAS cluster tries to connect to the proxy for downloading files from internet.
<ameetgandhare> I am not finding any infirmation in /var/log/squid-deb-proxy .
<ameetgandhare> This is happening in the commisioning state of the node.
<ameetgandhare> Also I need to restart the node everytime when MAAS web-gui puts the node in "commissioning" mode.
<ameetgandhare> MAAS does not do that.
<rvba> ameetgandhare: the proxy's logs are in /var/log/maas/proxy/.
<ameetgandhare> ok. thanks
<ameetgandhare> But I don't have any directory called proxy inside /var/log/maas/ . I am running Ubuntu 14.04 with MAAS
<ameetgandhare> I have an oops file which is created for approximately same time that the proxy crashed in /var/log/maas/oops . How can I analyze it?
<rvba> The OOPS report is a bson file.  strings <oops_file> will give you a view of the content.
<ameetgandhare> thanks
<plop> hello
#maas 2014-12-18
<mxx> hello,anybody?
<sbtech> anyone run into a permission denied error during the juju bootstrap process? It is happening right after MaaS deploys the server and the landscape install starts
#maas 2014-12-19
<sbtech> full error here http://pastebin.com/MbbQUzrc
<sbtech> and this is the debug message just below http://pastebin.com/Jcx46rjr
<UnderTheDome> hello
<UnderTheDome> Can someone explain to me how to create a Windows Image to submit to MAAS, in order to be deployed on physical machines ?
<UnderTheDome> Can someone explain to me how to create a Windows Image to submit to MAAS, in order to be deployed on physical machines ?
#maas 2015-12-14
<galeido> Hi, I have a small issue with my new MAAS installation. For some reason, I can't see any "Connected network interface cards" on Networks -> interface -> Connected network interfaces cards section. Any ideas?
<galeido> I already figured out. There was some temp glitch on MAAS. AFter reboot the host everything seems to work correctly.
<Xat`> hi guys
<Xat`> anyone could just confirm my guess : is maas not providing the compute part, right ?
<Xat`> "compute" term relating to openstack
<Xat`> what is the purpose of virsh power type when MaaS is designed to deploy physical servers ?
<mup> Bug #1524925 changed: Auto-enlist not working for power8 <MAAS:Invalid by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524925>
<koaps> hello
<koaps> I'm trying to see if there's a way to have MAAS use a url like https://USER:PASS@URL for the Ubuntu main archive and ports archive, we need to auth to our artifactory repos. The WebUI rejects the url as not valid, but I can use apt-get or curl against the urls so I know they are right, anyone have have suggestions?
<rbasak> koaps: how are you using MAAS? From Juju or something else? If you only need your extra repos at deployment time, then can you use cloud-init userdata to add the apt repositories instead?
<koaps> maas has urls it uses to pull images from
<koaps> I wanted to change those
<koaps> we have restricted networks
<rbasak> Ah, sorry. I thought you meant "use a url like (...) for the Ubuntu main archive and ports archive" rather than "use a url like (... for the Ubuntu main archive and ports archive". English should use brackets more :-)
<rbasak> (I don't know the answer to your question in that case, sorry, but maybe someone else will come along)
<mup> Bug #1522910 opened: Default Flat partition scheme fails on efi - lacks /boot/efi <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522910>
#maas 2015-12-15
<mup> Bug #1526107 opened: [1.10] Node details page fails to load <python3> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526107>
<mup> Bug #1526123 opened: [1.10] all CLI commands fail <python3> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526123>
<mup> Bug #1526123 changed: [1.10] all CLI commands fail <python3> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526123>
<mup> Bug #1526123 opened: [1.10] all CLI commands fail <python3> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526123>
<mup> Bug #1524498 changed: [xenial, 1.10] This node has an invalid architecture. Update the architecture for this node in the summary section below. <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524498>
<mup> Bug #1524881 changed: [xenial,1.10] enlistment failure  <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524881>
<mup> Bug #1524995 changed: [xenial, 1.10] Error on enlistment start <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524995>
<mup> Bug #1526197 opened: [1.10] 'nodes new' CLI command crashes in twisted <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526197>
<mup> Bug #1526197 changed: [1.10] 'nodes new' CLI command crashes in twisted <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526197>
<mup> Bug #1524498 opened: [xenial, 1.10] This node has an invalid architecture. Update the architecture for this node in the summary section below. <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524498>
<mup> Bug #1524881 opened: [xenial,1.10] enlistment failure  <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524881>
<mup> Bug #1524995 opened: [xenial, 1.10] Error on enlistment start <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524995>
<mup> Bug #1524498 changed: [xenial, 1.10] This node has an invalid architecture. Update the architecture for this node in the summary section below. <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524498>
<mup> Bug #1524881 changed: [xenial,1.10] enlistment failure  <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524881>
<mup> Bug #1524995 changed: [xenial, 1.10] Error on enlistment start <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524995>
<mup> Bug #1526197 opened: [1.10] 'nodes new' CLI command crashes in twisted <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526197>
<caturday> hi all
<caturday> i haven't found the answer to this anywhere... how would i go about using MaaS on an airgapped network?
<caturday> it seems like using a pair of image mirrors and transferring mirrored files between them *should* work, but...
<mup> Bug #1526532 opened: [xenial, 1.10] enlistment failing to power off the node  <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526532>
<mup> Bug #1526542 opened: maas sends duplicate device info in config / need to be multipath aware <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526542>
<mup> Bug #1526542 changed: maas sends duplicate device info in config / need to be multipath aware <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526542>
<mup> Bug #1526542 opened: maas sends duplicate device info in config / need to be multipath aware <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526542>
<tlyng> Is there any good documentation available on how to create custom linux images for maas? coreos for example
#maas 2015-12-16
<mup> Bug #1526859 opened: Only latest LTS is shown in the Settings page <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526859>
<mup> Bug #1526859 changed: Only latest LTS is shown in the Settings page <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526859>
<mup> Bug #1526859 opened: Only latest LTS is shown in the Settings page <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526859>
<mup> Bug #1526859 changed: Only latest LTS is shown in the Settings page <python3> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526859>
<mup> Bug #1526859 opened: Only latest LTS is shown in the Settings page <python3> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526859>
<mup> Bug #1526859 changed: Only latest LTS is shown in the Settings page <python3> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526859>
<mup> Bug #1526925 opened: [xenial packaging] fresh install fails to connect to database <packaging> <xenial> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526925>
<koaps> hello
<koaps> I wanted to ask if something in MAAS is a bug or supposed to happen, if I edit a cluster and add interfaces that are DHCP only, why are bind files being created for reverse lookup
<koaps> this causes rndc to fail to reload if I'm splitting a /24 dhcp range between two clusters
<mup> Bug #1526957 opened: [xenial, 1.10] make sampledata fails with "Invalid model identifier: 'maasserver.candidatename'" <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526957>
<mup> Bug #1526971 opened: [1.10] AMT power control fails - Failed to query node's BMC - Power state could not be queried: a bytes-like object is required, not 'str' <python3> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526971>
<mup> Bug #1526971 changed: [1.10] AMT power control fails - Failed to query node's BMC - Power state could not be queried: a bytes-like object is required, not 'str' <python3> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526971>
<mup> Bug #1526971 opened: [1.10] AMT power control fails - Failed to query node's BMC - Power state could not be queried: a bytes-like object is required, not 'str' <python3> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526971>
<mup> Bug #1526971 changed: [1.10] AMT power control fails - Failed to query node's BMC - Power state could not be queried: a bytes-like object is required, not 'str' <python3> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526971>
<mup> Bug #1526971 opened: [1.10] AMT power control fails - Failed to query node's BMC - Power state could not be queried: a bytes-like object is required, not 'str' <python3> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526971>
#maas 2015-12-17
<thetrav> https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/configure.html seems to be outdated
<thetrav> unknown command local_config_set
<thetrav> I want to secure my maas controller with https
<thetrav> for some strange reason people object to entering passwords into a form posted over http
<thetrav> so I got apache to handle https://maas-region/MAAS  however whatever serves that redirects to http://maas-region/MAAS/accounts/login  what's doing the serving and how to tell it to do it better?
<mup> Bug #1527021 opened: probe-and-enlist-hardware should work for AMT <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527021>
<mup> Bug #1527021 changed: probe-and-enlist-hardware should work for AMT <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527021>
<mup> Bug #1527021 opened: probe-and-enlist-hardware should work for AMT <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527021>
<mup> Bug #1527021 changed: probe-and-enlist-hardware should work for AMT <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527021>
#maas 2015-12-18
<mup> Bug #1526859 opened: Only latest LTS is shown in the Settings page <python3> <MAAS:Fix Committed by rbanffy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526859>
<mup> Bug #1526859 changed: Only latest LTS is shown in the Settings page <python3> <MAAS:Fix Committed by rbanffy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526859>
<mup> Bug #1526859 opened: Only latest LTS is shown in the Settings page <python3> <MAAS:Fix Committed by rbanffy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526859>
<mup> Bug #1526859 changed: Only latest LTS is shown in the Settings page <python3> <MAAS:Fix Committed by rbanffy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526859>
<mup> Bug #1526859 opened: Only latest LTS is shown in the Settings page <python3> <MAAS:Fix Committed by rbanffy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526859>
<mup> Bug #1527634 opened: [1.10] Disk erasing with Xenial results it abnormal poweroff <python3> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527634>
<tiagogomes> hi, a typical setup of MaaS only has a single region controller running?
<roaksoax> tiagogomes: that's correct, we don't yet support multiple regions
<tiagogomes> roaksoax thanks. I am very new to this, so probably this is a daft question, but can you use MaaS to deploy JuJu, so that JuJu orchestrates software in VMs running instead of the baremetal itself
<tiagogomes> s/ in VMs running/running in VMs/
<mup> Bug #1527684 opened: Use python-ilo vs. IPMI for HP Boxes <feature> <power> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527684>
<roaksoax> tiagogomes: you use juju alongside maas to do that. MAAS is just the "hardware" provider
<roaksoax> tiagogomes: juju has different providers, ec2, openstck, ..., maas.
<mup> Bug #1527684 changed: Use python-ilo vs. IPMI for HP Boxes <feature> <power> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527684>
<mup> Bug #1527684 opened: Use python-ilo vs. IPMI for HP Boxes <feature> <power> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527684>
<mup> Bug #1527688 opened: maas web ui gives error: Unable to connect to: ws://10.230.56.2/MAAS/ws <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527688>
<tiagogomes> I would like to bootstrap JuJu on top of MaaS, so that the JuJu state machine would run in the baremetal. But once JuJu was boostrapped, I would like to deploy applications with JuJu in virtual machines
<mup> Bug #1527688 changed: maas web ui gives error: Unable to connect to: ws://10.230.56.2/MAAS/ws <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527688>
<mup> Bug #1527699 opened: MAAS documentation still uses port 80 even though it's deprecated <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527699>
<mup> Bug #1527699 changed: MAAS documentation still uses port 80 even though it's deprecated <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527699>
<mup> Bug #1527699 opened: MAAS documentation still uses port 80 even though it's deprecated <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527699>
<spaok> hey guys, I'm trying to get some custom curtin stuff running when juju deploys, but it seems like it's not running any of the stuff in the preseed file, any advice on what to look at?
<spaok> followed this --> https://www.stackevolution.com/node/17
<spaok> and --> https://www.stackevolution.com/node/20
<spaok> both of which I want
<caturday> from `maas root boot-resources import`: "gpg --batch --verify --keyring=... Signature made Wed Nov 4 16:09:43 2015 EST ... BAD signature from \"Ubuntu Cloud Image Builder...\""
<caturday> this is the single google result for "bad signature from ubuntu cloud image builder"
<caturday> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/01/%23ubuntu-server.html
<caturday> to get here, i followed these instructions: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/sstreams-mirror.html
<caturday> but swapped out "daily" for "releases"
<caturday> then tar'd up the resulting mirror and moved it to my maas server
<caturday> and now the images won't import with that error
<caturday> it sure looks like the current trusty releases streams metadata files (https://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral-v2/releases/streams/v1/) have had bad signatures for more than a month
<caturday> i bet i'm doing something wrong, but...
<spaok> I did the mirror thing, but I didn't try reimporting the images
<spaok> wonder if I will have the same issue
<caturday> i'd be interested to find out
<caturday> spaok: from releases or from daily?
<caturday> that might be my mistake, but i'm not sure why "releases" and "daily" would mean something different than what one would expect them to mean
<spaok> rlease
<spaok> release
<caturday> k
<spaok> i do
<spaok> sstream-mirror --keyring=/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-cloudimage-keyring.gpg  http://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral-v2/releases/ /var/www/html/images/ephemeral-v2/releases 'arch=amd64' 'release~(trusty|wily)' --max=1
<caturday> you left out the subarch thing?
<spaok> ya, cause it wasn't working for wily
<caturday> also, i have some systems that are still on 12.04, so i used trusty|precise as documented
<caturday> (that should go away, but i didn't want to have to make the mirror again
<caturday> )
<spaok> i'm still just trying to get my head around how to use ubuntu and MAAS, for some reason my preseeding stuff isn't working
<caturday> what i'm not sure about is:
<caturday> the contents of https://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral-v2/releases/streams/v1/index.json.gpg and the PGP block at the bottom of the index.sjson file are different
<caturday> and i'm not sure if that's the way it's supposed to be
<caturday> spaok: i dunno, i haven't gotten to preseed yet
<spaok> caturday: ya I'm not sure about the keys, I'm kinda just stumbling around with those, I have mirror scripts for most stuff and a lot of them I imported the gpg keys to a local mirror key file, but streams if diffferent than debmirroring it seems
<spaok> I
<spaok> I'm justing wondering if these images are curtin or debianinstaller ones
<caturday> i was able to get this to work on a different machine using daily, and those were curtin
<spaok> cause neither of the preseeds seem to work for me
<spaok> kk, maybe I'll try those
<caturday> k
<spaok> I'm way to used to rhel
<rbasak> caturday: I believe inline PGP signatures are different from detached PGP signatures.
<rbasak> caturday: I looked into trying to use a single signature for both, and it's awkward at best.
<rbasak> caturday: they should both validate though.
<rbasak> caturday: .sjson exists to avoid mirror update race conditions.
<caturday> rbasak: i'll have to looked into testing them on monday...i've left work :D
<caturday> rbasak: but thanks for the pointer
<spaok> caturday: negitive on updated images running preseeds for me
<spaok> not really sure what is going on
#maas 2015-12-19
<rbasak> caturday: no problem. Are you aware that there are a bunch of tools in the archive to mirror that data with verification etc?
<spaok> does the images in http://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral-v2/releases/ run the preseed files?
<spaok> anyone around?
#maas 2015-12-20
<caturday> rbasak: "the archive"? which?
<caturday> i'm only aware of what's in the docs...
<rbasak> caturday: the simplestreams package
<caturday> oh, yeah, that's what i used, according to the docs
<caturday> was there something else i should be looking at?
<rbasak> caturday: sstream-query etc. can verify PGP signatures for you. Since you asked about their format, I thought maybe you didn't know about the tool. But if you do, that's fine :)
#maas 2016-12-19
<mup> Bug #1651156 opened: [2.1, UI] Cannot change MAAS' name from the Node listing page <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651156>
<mup> Bug #1651165 opened: Unable to change disk name using maas gui <amd64> <apport-bug> <xenial> <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651165>
<mup> Bug #1651165 opened: Unable to change disk name using maas gui <amd64> <apport-bug> <xenial> <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651165>
<mup> Bug #1651165 changed: Unable to change disk name using maas gui <amd64> <apport-bug> <xenial> <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651165>
<mup> Bug #1651165 opened: Unable to change disk name using maas gui <amd64> <apport-bug> <xenial> <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651165>
<mup> Bug #1645912 opened: freeipmi ipmi-config (and discovery) lacks ipv6 support <MAAS:New> <freeipmi (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645912>
<lrensing> hello
<lrensing> how does one go about debugging apache errors for maas?
<roaksoax> lrensing: maas doesn't /really/ use apache2 anymore
<roaksoax> lrensing: other tha for forwarding
<roaksoax> from 80 to 5240
<mup> Bug #1651245 opened: node table disk sort not working <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651245>
<mup> Bug #1651252 opened: node table uses lexical sort for disk size <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651252>
<mup> Bug #1651274 opened: [2.1, API] node-results returning 'node' object per result when filtered by node <MAAS:Confirmed> <MAAS 2.1:Confirmed> <MAAS trunk:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651274>
#maas 2016-12-20
<mup> Bug #1651280 opened: [2.1] MAAS fails to add SSH keys is server has duplicate keys <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.1:New> <MAAS trunk:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651280>
<mup> Bug #1651316 opened: Disks are found but not shown <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651316>
<mup> Bug #1651316 changed: Disks are found but not shown <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651316>
<mup> Bug #1651316 opened: Disks are found but not shown <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651316>
<qwak> I have local ubuntu local mirror, but mirroring only binary-amd64. When I commissioning nodes using trusty all is ok, when I’m using xenial I have commissioning failed status with erorrs on “Node commissioning failure - 'cloudinit' running config-apt-configure with frequency once-per-instance” and “Node commissioning failure - 'cloudinit' running modules for config” Does xenial need sources? in messages i got: Dec 20 11:26:04 adada-006 cloud-init[3158]: E:
<qwak> Failed to fetch http://IP/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'main/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<qwak> Dec 20 11:26:04 adada-006  cloud-init[3158]: E: Failed to fetch http://IP/ubuntu/dists/xenial-backports/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'main/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<qwak> Dec 20 11:26:04 adada-006  cloud-init[3158]: E: Failed to fetch http://IP/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'main/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<qwak> Dec 20 11:26:04 adada-006  cloud-init[3158]: E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<qwak> someone have the same isssue? or can help me with it?
<qwak> or i missed something?
<MrLeau_> from my experience if apt-get doesn't return 0 cloudinit return a failure
<MrLeau_> I had to edit sources.list to remove all the repo I didn't have
<qwak> hmm, i think i do this in proper way
<qwak> i put in /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/99-apt-preserve-sources-list.cfg ‘apt_preserve_sources_list: True'
<qwak> remove entires from /etc/cloud/templates/sources.list.ubuntu.tmpl
<qwak> but it’s look like cloud init dont process proper this
<qwak> in head of this template is written
<qwak> ## template:jinja
<qwak> ## Note, this file is written by cloud-init on first boot of an instance
<qwak> ## modifications made here will not survive a re-bundle.
<qwak> ## if you wish to make changes you can:
<qwak> ## a.) add 'apt_preserve_sources_list: true' to /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg
<qwak> ##     or do the same in user-data
<qwak> ## b.) add sources in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<qwak> ## c.) make changes to template file /etc/cloud/templates/sources.list.tmpl
<MrLeau_> I don't know if I did it correctly but I changed it in boot image
<mup> Bug #1651450 opened: [2.1, UI] All the "information" icons are replaced by "attention" icons <ui> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651450>
<mup> Bug #1651452 opened: EFI systems don't boot under maas in 2.1.3-proposed <landscape> <Landscape Server:Confirmed> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651452>
<mup> Bug #1651455 opened: [2.1] For debugging purposes, we need a way to obtain a rendered PXE/grub config sent to machines on tftp <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651455>
<mup> Bug #1651602 opened: [2.1.1] Yakkety - MAAS has nvme0n1 set as boot disk, curtin fails <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651602>
#maas 2016-12-21
<mup> Bug #1651675 opened: .deleted.XXXXXX files being left around <MAAS:In Progress by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651675>
<mup> Bug #1651675 changed: .deleted.XXXXXX files being left around <MAAS:In Progress by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651675>
<mup> Bug #1651675 opened: .deleted.XXXXXX files being left around <MAAS:In Progress by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651675>
<mup> Bug #1651680 opened: No next-server option in dhcpd.conf == problems in VLANs with multiple subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651680>
<mup> Bug #1651683 opened: Dell PowerEdge R215 Incorrect maas password - iDRAC < User ID 3 User Name/Password/Access Right has been changed > <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651683>
<mup> Bug #1651683 changed: Dell PowerEdge R215 Incorrect maas password - iDRAC < User ID 3 User Name/Password/Access Right has been changed > <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651683>
<mup> Bug #1651683 opened: Dell PowerEdge R215 Incorrect maas password - iDRAC < User ID 3 User Name/Password/Access Right has been changed > <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651683>
<systems_sk> Hi all, i'd like to let maas install ubuntu on a node with 23 disks. One of them is a raid1 volume and should contain the OS. At the moment maas choses a random device for that. Any tip how i can solve that automatically?
<kiko> systems_sk, you can choose what disk we put the OS on in the storage devices section
<kiko> systems_sk, I assume you're using 2.x
<lrensing> my regiond.log is throwing the error "provisioningserver.utils.shell.ExternalProcessError: Command `maas-rack atomic-write --filename /etc/ntp/maas.conf --mode 0644` returned non-zero exit status 1: None"
<lrensing> has anyone dealt with this error before?
<zeestrat> kiko: On that subject, any idea on what to do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1644856
<kiko> lrensing, not sure -- never seen the issue myself, is there a matching bug in launchpad.net?
<kiko> zeestrat, looks like a curtin bug, smoser and the server team would be the people to bug on it
<zeestrat> kiko: Thanks. Should I add curtin as an affected package or is there another preferred way of getting their attention?
<mup> Bug #1642219 opened: [2.0.1] lxd containers fail to start on physical interfaces when using MAAS 2.1 <juju:Invalid> <MAAS:New> <OPNFV:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642219>
#maas 2016-12-22
<mup> Bug #1642219 changed: [2.0.1] lxd containers fail to start on physical interfaces when using MAAS 2.1 <juju:Invalid> <MAAS:New> <OPNFV:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642219>
<kiko> zeestrat, the unfortunate thing is xmas arriving upon us and most people on the team being on vacation until the 2nd
<huggi> I'm new to #maas is there a list of companies using it out there in the wild?
<kiko> huggi, on maas.io some of the headline users are listed
<kiko> huggi, but there are too many to list really -- it's a big userbase
<huggi> thanks kiko
<systems_sk> How can i create a partition_table_type with MBR via the maas-cli tool?
<zeestrat> kiki: No worries. Just wondered if I needed to do anything more for the bugreport. Will pick things up on the new years. Have a nice xmas!
<mup> Bug #1639766 changed: [SRU] MAAS 2.1.1 <verification-done> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Xenial):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Yakkety):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639766>
<mup> Bug #1644071 changed: [SRU] MAAS 2.1.3 <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Xenial):New> <maas (Ubuntu Yakkety):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644071>
<mup> Bug #1652113 opened: package maas-rack-controller 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 <amd64> <apport-package> <need-duplicate-check> <zesty> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652113>
<BlackDex> Hello there
<BlackDex> i try to create a bond on the interface which also is the pxe boot interface, but this doesn't seem to work
<BlackDex> i get no error but also no bond interface
<stormmore> so I am trying to setup a demo of MaaS and Juju using VirtualBox running on Windows, has anyone gotten power management to work that way?
<BlackDex> stormmore: better use kvm-qemu for that
<BlackDex> unless you get virsh for virtualbox working
<stormmore> For now that isn't an option due to the fact the host OS is windows
<stormmore> really don't want to mess with kvm on windows at for this :-/
<stormmore> I am not looking at https://github.com/lgfausak/maas-vboxmanage to do custom power management. That and using a Windows SSH server should work but I will know soon enough for sure
<stormmore> When I look at my rack controller I see "Missing connections to 1 region controller(s).", what does that usually mean?
<tjkoury> I'm confused, looking for help.
<tjkoury> I've installed MAAS on five Dell r230's
<tjkoury> dual NIC, dual 500GB hdd, 16 gb ram
<tjkoury> IPMI configured correctly, can start/stop/deploy/reclaim all with no problem.
<tjkoury> using Ubuntu 16.04 as the base OS for MAAS.
<tjkoury> However, whenever I use juju, something always goes wrong.
<tjkoury> a machine will get stuck in down/error, a deploy takes 8 hours 'waiting for machine', haven't gotten it to work once with conjure-up, juju gui installing the base OpenStack charms, nothing.
<tjkoury> yo yo yo merry xmas
<stokachu> roaksoax, tjkoury is having some issues getting maas to see his second network
<stokachu> or mpontillo ^ if you're around
<stormmore> if I give MaaS the IP of the internal NIC so that the nodes can access it's TFTP image, can I still access the UI using the external IP?
#maas 2016-12-23
<stormmore> any suggestions on how to troubleshoot TFTP timeouts? I have already booted the node using a live CD to check that it can access both the rack and region controller IPs
<iggy> does the box get an IP and then fail fetching the image? or does it never get an IP?
<stormmore> fails to get the image
<stormmore> Specific error being PXE-E32: TFTP open timeout
<iggy> can that box get to the tftp server on the proper port and udp?
<stormmore> simple telnet test?
<iggy> I'm not sure telnet can do udp, nc -u should do it
<stormmore> doh! why can I never remember nc
<stormmore> might be hitting a weird VirtualBox issue cause neither the node or the rack controller can
<stormmore> it just hangs with no output
<iggy> that's not abnormal
<iggy> it would throw an error if there was a timeout
<stormmore> hmmm
<stormmore> so you are saying it is at least responding right, right?
<iggy> sounds like it to me
<stormmore> question then becomes which log to watch
<stormmore> for instance I don't even see a pserv log in /var/log/maas
<stormmore> well now I know for sure that the ftp server is working correctly:
<stormmore> tftp> get /pxelinux.0
<stormmore> Received 43395 bytes in 0.0 seconds
<stormmore> figured it out :-/
<stormmore> but now I am hitting an isscsistart issue :-/
<mup> Bug #1652294 opened: [Device Discovery] The users misunderstand the field Parent to be the machine/device they are adding an interface to <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652294>
<mup> Bug #1652297 opened: [Device Discovery] When adding a device, the field IP assignment is confusing for the users. They are confused by who is providing DHCP <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652297>
<mup> Bug #1652298 opened: [Device Discovery] The table is laggy and hard to interact for a large number of discovered devices <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652298>
<mup> Bug #1652294 changed: [Device Discovery] The users misunderstand the field Parent to be the machine/device they are adding an interface to <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652294>
<mup> Bug #1652297 changed: [Device Discovery] When adding a device, the field IP assignment is confusing for the users. They are confused by who is providing DHCP <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652297>
<mup> Bug #1652298 changed: [Device Discovery] The table is laggy and hard to interact for a large number of discovered devices <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652298>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1652294, 1652297, 1652298, 1652300, 1652301
<mup> Bug #1652300 changed: [Device discovery] The users had to use the browser search to find devices within the table <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652300>
<mup> Bug #1652301 changed: [Device Discovery] The users did not see the chevron intended to open the row so they thought they couldn't interact with the table <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652301>
<mup> Bug #1652300 opened: [Device discovery] The users had to use the browser search to find devices within the table <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652300>
<mup> Bug #1652301 opened: [Device Discovery] The users did not see the chevron intended to open the row so they thought they couldn't interact with the table <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652301>
<miono> Does maas also install the nodes over the bmc-interface? Or does it hook on to the ordinary network interface on the node to do the install?
<mup> Bug #1652304 opened: [Device Discovery] The users could not understand what the table and its contents represent <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652304>
<mup> Bug #1652318 opened: [Device Discovery] The users are unable to see the purpose of this feature <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652318>
<mup> Bug #1652321 opened: [Device Discovery] The user testing revealed that the users do not understand the concept of devices <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652321>
<iggy> miono: it uses pxe+tftp to do the install
<iggy> the bmc/ipmi interface is to set the server into network boot mode and control the power
#maas 2016-12-24
<mup> Bug #1651602 changed: [2.1.1] MAAS has nvme0n1 set as boot disk, curtin fails <apport-collected> <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <ec2-images> <regression-release> <xenial> <MAAS:Invalid> <linux (Ubuntu):Invalid> <linux (Ubuntu Xenial):Confirmed for ddstreet> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651602>
<stormmore> it would be kinda interesting to see MaaS use IPMI instead of PXE/TFTP to that install but I totally get that since that would option would only be for a really small subset of instances in comparison
<iggy> yeah, what work gains the most benefit... I can't even think how you'd load an OS strictly through a BMC/IPMI
<iggy> or do you mean boot via ipmi (i.e. virtual cdrom/etc) and the install is like the current method?
<stormmore> yeah
<iggy> yeah, some flexibility in that area would be nice (ipxe is another nice option instead of dhcp/tftp)
<stormmore> yeah but again that would be a subset of systems capable of doing it. although an increasing number
#maas 2017-12-18
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETdyqjnaswb: med_ ikonia ybaumy cargonza kklimonda meepmeep22 newell narindergupta zeestrat mwe1 frobware icey aimeeu kukacz cnf alexlist bitchecker ionutbalutoiu coreycb jefferai iatrou zherlock Tyrantelf_ mpjetta yosefro
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETgtyrzsx: newell ybaumy MeltedLux_ Odd_Bloke fenar mpontillo icey cargonza iatrou ejat kdavyd exodusftw aimeeu junaidali nuke_ mpjetta blake_r Tyrantelf_ narindergupta kukacz JoeJulian dnegreira lifele
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETaqxigsb: jamespage zherlock wpk exodusftw lifeless rick_h dnegreira sbeattie icey yosefrow bryan_att cnf kklimonda Beret fenar kdavyd axw frankban|afk marcoceppi_ zeestrat iatrou mpontillo kukacz hazmat narindergupta aimeeu blake_r med_ Odd_Bloke zimboboyd Tyr
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETkhjshqosu: mpjetta hazmat meepmeep22 bryan_att narindergupta alexlist junaidali zherlock lifeless ikonia bitchecker cargonza ybaumy blake_r kukacz newell cnf Beret jefferai dnegreira zeestrat frankban|afk wpk c
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETsxyol: bitchecker kdavyd wpk JoeJulian hazmat mpontillo kukacz exodusftw lifeless MeltedLux_ jefferai ionutbalutoiu zeestrat ejat narindergupta nuke_ iatrou Beret frankban|afk zimboboyd cnf Tyrantelf_ alexlist sbeattie yosefrow ikonia bryan_att meepmeep22 rick_h icey Tribaal ybaumy newell fenar jame
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETylljp: iatrou kdavyd coreycb Beret rick_h JoeJulian ionutbalutoiu marcoceppi_ aimeeu sbeattie dnegreira nuke_ frankban|afk mpjetta ikonia bryan_att zeestrat Odd_Bloke jamespage cnf jefferai kukacz DeMiNe0_ med_ Tribaal wpk ejat meepmeep22 MeltedLux_ lifeless n
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETzuscriw: rick_h dnegreira alexlist ikonia newell kklimonda med_ mpontillo aimeeu kdavyd junaidali lifeless mwe1 fenar jefferai zeestrat zimboboyd Beret jamespage JoeJulian MeltedLux_ cnf cargonza mpjetta frankban|afk Tribaal iatrou nuke_ exodusftw wpk meepmeep22 hazmat icey yosefrow frobwa
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETirwrz: rick_h Beret cargonza ionutbalutoiu exodusftw dnegreira kklimonda kdavyd icey Tyrantelf_ MeltedLux_ fenar hazmat meepmeep22 mwe1 alexlist frankban|afk narindergupta ikonia Odd_Bloke bryan_att cnf nuke_ junaidali bitchecker wpk ybaumy zeestrat newell mpontillo mpjetta ejat
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETukxispgk: alexlist med_ nuke_ bryan_att mpjetta zherlock Tribaal cnf mwe1 meepmeep22 zimboboyd ejat kklimonda exodusftw wpk blake_r zeestrat cargonza Beret narindergupta jamespage iatrou junaidali rick_h kdavyd icey kukacz axw JoeJulian aimeeu newell ionutbalutoiu fenar marcocepp
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETgsonor: fenar kdavyd narindergupta yosefrow bitchecker meepmeep22 mpjetta iatrou hazmat nuke_ marcoceppi_ alexlist dnegreira JoeJulian jefferai zherlock mpontillo blake_r junaidali kukacz cargonza ikonia rick_h cnf sbeattie wpk DeMiNe0_ mwe1 zeestrat icey bryan_att jame
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETgrqknge: bryan_att mpjetta lifeless kklimonda exodusftw marcoceppi_ icey zeestrat kdavyd jamespage wpk Tribaal zimboboyd sbeattie narindergupta ejat coreycb zherlock fenar yosefrow Beret hazmat axw Tyrantelf_ ybaumy DeMiNe0_ Odd_Bloke dnegr
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETixcuj: DeMiNe0_ ejat meepmeep22 Odd_Bloke rick_h frankban|afk sbeattie newell zeestrat Tyrantelf_ mpjetta cnf hazmat coreycb zherlock frobware exodusftw yosefrow nuke_ JoeJulian narindergupta jamespage mpontillo kdavyd marcoceppi_ kukacz jefferai bryan_att ybaumy junaidali MeltedLux_ bitchecker Trib
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETuqdbwgll: Tyrantelf_ nuke_ lifeless blake_r exodusftw fenar alexlist icey kdavyd Odd_Bloke kklimonda jefferai frobware hazmat wpk Beret coreycb ejat narindergupta med_ frankban|afk MeltedLux_ zherlock bryan_att junaidali yosefrow Tribaal aimeeu kukac
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETaniwxa: jefferai meepmeep22 bitchecker ejat kdavyd ybaumy lifeless nuke_ zimboboyd rick_h med_ Odd_Bloke mwe1 coreycb blake_r wpk frankban|afk cnf DeMiNe0_ junaidali bryan_att jamespage axw iatrou alexlist Tribaal kukacz fenar nar
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETsbofktdq: exodusftw bitchecker Tyrantelf_ dnegreira mwe1 ejat marcoceppi_ kdavyd zeestrat icey blake_r Odd_Bloke narindergupta junaidali rick_h meepmeep22 DeMiNe0_ kukacz fenar bryan_att alexlist Trib
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETvvfuxkehn: rick_h MeltedLux_ kdavyd Tribaal frankban|afk newell axw nuke_ ionutbalutoiu kklimonda wpk mpjetta jamespage Tyrantelf_ sbeattie mwe1 meepmeep22 junaidali alexlist marcoceppi_ fenar bryan_a
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETccslqdcep: zherlock exodusftw coreycb aimeeu newell DeMiNe0_ cargonza bitchecker MeltedLux_ meepmeep22 zimboboyd jefferai yosefrow icey narindergupta frobware Beret mpjetta rick_h mwe1 bryan_att marcoceppi_ axw dnegreira kdavyd ionutbalutoiu Tribaal
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETlmcqfqa: Odd_Bloke aimeeu frobware coreycb ionutbalutoiu alexlist exodusftw lifeless dnegreira kklimonda icey fenar newell hazmat mpjetta nuke_ cargonza DeMiNe0_ jefferai JoeJulian bitchecker bryan_att meepmeep22 cnf narindergupta frankban|
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETyoczsr: kklimonda med_ zeestrat wpk frankban|afk nuke_ fenar ybaumy marcoceppi_ JoeJulian blake_r frobware ikonia kukacz mpontillo alexlist axw coreycb zherlock mpjetta meepmeep22 ionutbalutoiu aimeeu
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETdtszpcpf: mpjetta aimeeu cargonza frobware ybaumy rick_h kdavyd fenar Odd_Bloke blake_r ejat exodusftw frankban|afk kklimonda JoeJulian zherlock kukacz mpontillo yosefrow cnf jefferai Beret icey zeest
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETxwcnkclizb: coreycb cnf ybaumy wpk yosefrow Tribaal rick_h junaidali kdavyd mwe1 marcoceppi_ DeMiNe0_ jamespage mpjetta fenar iatrou kukacz bryan_att Beret Tyrantelf_ MeltedLux_ zherlock newell icey meepmeep22 ikonia mpontillo frobware aimeeu zimboboyd sbeattie exodusft
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETwoplgpfbrd: zherlock mwe1 fenar hazmat nuke_ ybaumy bitchecker mpontillo exodusftw kdavyd meepmeep22 Beret wpk Odd_Bloke Tyrantelf_ JoeJulian yosefrow dnegreira frobware iatrou frankban|afk sbeattie marcoceppi_ mpjetta j
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNEToewjsxj: MeltedLux_ kklimonda Beret jefferai sbeattie ybaumy frobware coreycb frankban|afk lifeless cargonza icey bitchecker narindergupta ikonia wpk Tribaal meepmeep22 Tyrantelf_ mpontillo ejat DeMiNe0_ exodus
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETkufjkzrz: MeltedLux_ icey JoeJulian cnf kukacz ejat frobware kklimonda meepmeep22 junaidali nuke_ cargonza ikonia bryan_att blake_r Odd_Bloke zherlock newell kdavyd Tyrantelf_ jefferai zeestrat exodusftw sbeattie DeMiNe0_ Beret dnegreira Tribaal yosefrow alexlist lifeless mwe1 ia
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETkfazamni: mpjetta junaidali ybaumy iatrou marcoceppi_ zimboboyd jefferai dnegreira Tyrantelf_ meepmeep22 bitchecker MeltedLux_ nuke_ DeMiNe0_ axw lifeless narindergupta med_ JoeJulian mwe1 bryan_att cnf ionutbalutoiu frobware zeestrat newell Beret Tribaal core
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETnxfabglat: newell fenar frankban|afk frobware yosefrow MeltedLux_ ikonia alexlist nuke_ junaidali kklimonda aimeeu jefferai narindergupta mpjetta cnf DeMiNe0_ marcoceppi_ exodusftw Tribaal zeestrat hazmat jamespage lifeless blake_r mwe1 dnegreira icey meepmeep22 bryan_a
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETdabvtfnvt: marcoceppi_ jefferai fenar yosefrow frankban|afk cargonza rick_h iatrou frobware JoeJulian mwe1 zherlock jamespage Tribaal ybaumy ejat zeestrat nuke_ bryan_att dnegreira aimeeu wpk ikonia Odd_Bloke k
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETvesoerev: zeestrat sbeattie kdavyd DeMiNe0_ meepmeep22 jefferai Beret bryan_att Odd_Bloke ikonia wpk kukacz exodusftw ejat blake_r nuke_ mpontillo narindergupta jamespage zherlock newell aimeeu ionutbalutoiu fenar MeltedLux_ hazma
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNEThfzgzfsxke: hazmat exodusftw ionutbalutoiu DeMiNe0_ ikonia meepmeep22 narindergupta frankban|afk bitchecker mpontillo kukacz sbeattie cnf marcoceppi_ zeestrat dnegreira cargonza nuke_ ejat fenar zimboboyd alexlist aimeeu med_ rick
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETzrxgko: frobware newell frankban|afk ionutbalutoiu axw mwe1 kklimonda zherlock mpontillo blake_r kukacz Odd_Bloke Tribaal bryan_att coreycb exodusftw marcoceppi_ MeltedLux_ rick_h yosefrow bitchecker jamespage hazmat meepmeep22 fenar wpk ikonia cnf zimboboyd d
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETxkentros: zherlock kukacz zimboboyd MeltedLux_ hazmat jefferai mpontillo Tribaal ikonia ybaumy newell axw dnegreira narindergupta marcoceppi_ kdavyd Beret yosefrow exodusftw cargonza frankban|afk Tyrantelf_ jamespage wpk nuke_ mpj
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETqmdsis: med_ iatrou MeltedLux_ junaidali zimboboyd mpontillo JoeJulian mpjetta kdavyd fenar ikonia coreycb blake_r aimeeu jamespage Odd_Bloke cargonza hazmat bitchecker zherlock ionutbalutoiu icey Tribaal narindergupta axw exodusftw yosefrow meepmeep22 Tyrantelf_ DeMiNe
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETbqvaqoakyt: ejat fenar ybaumy blake_r zeestrat narindergupta aimeeu zimboboyd iatrou rick_h kklimonda frankban|afk ikonia junaidali bryan_att hazmat med_ mpjetta mpontillo kdavyd icey coreycb ionutbalutoiu Beret lifeless nuke_ bitchecker DeMiNe0_ Odd_Bloke Tri
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETourymeenfq: blake_r dnegreira Odd_Bloke mpjetta mpontillo hazmat MeltedLux_ zimboboyd frobware marcoceppi_ Tyrantelf_ bryan_att ikonia ejat rick_h aimeeu yosefrow ionutbalutoiu ybaumy sbeattie frankban|afk Beret lifeless bitchecke
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETcpzpcovskj: dnegreira axw Odd_Bloke zherlock ikonia cargonza MeltedLux_ med_ mwe1 jamespage Tyrantelf_ frobware DeMiNe0_ bryan_att zimboboyd kklimonda sbeattie marcoceppi_ junaidali coreycb meepmeep22 iatrou yosefrow rick_h nuke_ Beret Trib
<firelig443> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETpalndexg: alexlist Odd_Bloke kklimonda exodusftw hazmat cargonza meepmeep22 rick_h sbeattie mwe1 zeestrat bryan_att dnegreira ikonia icey zimboboyd MeltedLux_ zherlock Tyrantelf_ ybaumy junaidali yosefrow newell aimeeu iatrou frobware narindergupta T
<swir33> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETojhtap: edmz axw MeltedLux_ zimboboyd ejat lifeless rharper bl sbeattie kukacz yosefrow narindergupta nuke_ junaidali exodusftw bitchecker alexlist ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<swir33> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETyqggbd: kukacz narindergupta axw edmz ejat rharper bitchecker lifeless junaidali sbeattie bl alexlist exodusftw yosefrow zimboboyd MeltedLux_ nuke_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<swir33> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETztkfl: junaidali rharper bitchecker kukacz edmz axw sbeattie lifeless nuke_ MeltedLux_ zimboboyd yosefrow bl ejat alexlist narindergupta exodusftw ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<swir33> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETxwfdji: zimboboyd axw alexlist junaidali narindergupta exodusftw yosefrow bl kukacz rharper bitchecker MeltedLux_ edmz ejat lifeless sbeattie nuke_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<mup> Bug #1738735 opened: snap install maas fails in lxd container <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738735>
<junaidali> Hey guys, does MAAS support network configuration on nodes on which MAAS has deployed a custom ubuntu image?
<junaidali> I am deploying a custom Ubuntu image (16.04-desktop) using MAAS but networking configuration is not reflected on node and the node status is in "Failed Deployment"
<mup> Bug #1738782 opened: Deployment hangs because of failure to post event <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738782>
<mup> Bug #1738735 changed: snap install maas fails in lxd container <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738735>
<roaksoax> junaidali: how did you create the custom image, that could be the reason why, as maas should be passing the network configuration. As to whether it gets acted upon that's a different thing though
<mup> Bug #1738858 opened: [2.3] Machine's interface configuration gets reset when using external DHCP server. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738858>
#maas 2017-12-19
<jose-phillips> hi
<jose-phillips> someone know where i can find the pxelinux configuration fie per node?
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: it is autogenerated when requested
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: what do you need, or what is your issue ?
<junaidali> hey roaksoax, apologies for replying you late. I have created the image using curtinator
<junaidali> https://code.launchpad.net/curtinator
<jose-phillips> roaksoax im trying to append a iscsi device
<jose-phillips> to the boot
<jose-phillips> my servers are diskless  so i need two things
<jose-phillips> 1.servers should boot tru local disk when are deployed . with the "sanhook" or append to bios
<jose-phillips> or 2. change the way when the server is deployed instead of boot from local disk boot from iscsi device
<jose-phillips> or 3. change pxelinux to ipxe
<jose-phillips> i guess can be the another uption
<mup> Bug #1739262 opened: [2.4, snap] Snap fails to build in bionic due to "file paths in common" between parts <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739262>
<jose-phillips> exist any way to change pxelinux to ipxe ?
<jose-phillips> hi exist a way to program pxelinux in maas to boot to iscsi ?
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: maas doens;t support diskless boot
<roaksoax> nor it supports ipxe
<jose-phillips> nor ?
<StaceyF> Hello all,  I was pointing to a version of Maas 2.2.2-6099-g8751f91-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 and it looks like it's been updated to 2.3, is there an archive repo that I could point to in order to get 2.2.2...
<roaksoax> StaceyF: no, the only supported path is to upgrade to 2.3
<StaceyF> ok thanks
<roaksoax> StaceyF: 2.3 is fully backwards compatible
<jose-phillips> how pxelinux know that the server is deployed and need to boot from local disk
<jose-phillips> ?
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: we tellmaas that's the cae
<jose-phillips> yeah but thru a dhcp option
<jose-phillips> ?
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: no
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: maas finishes the installation of the system, and it tells it "you have now finished deploying", then the machine is rebooted
<roaksoax> and the ndxt boot, maas already knows that machine has finished deploying, hence it tells it to boot from localdisk
<jose-phillips> ok but where is this specified thru a pxelinux configuration or dhcp configuration
<jose-phillips> if i found a way to tell to ipxe i can complety boot from iscsi without problem
<jose-phillips> and i can succesfully boot a maas server thru iscsi
<roaksoax> cool
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: that is an optoin inside maas
<roaksoax> we send a message to the MAAS specifically
<roaksoax> i can't remember of the top of my head where i tis, would have to look
<jose-phillips> or i can pull the data thru json or any format
<jose-phillips> ?
#maas 2017-12-20
<mup> Bug #1739454 opened: MAAS injected region controller as first DNS server <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739454>
<mup> Bug #1739454 changed: MAAS injected region controller as first DNS server <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739454>
* roaksoax changed the topic of #maas to: World's best bare-metal provisioning tool | MAAS 2.3.0 now released! | Docs: http://maas.io/docs | ML: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/maas-devel | Team's on holiday. Returns Jan 2nd.
<jose-phillips> Hi someone can told me
<jose-phillips> how maas know if the server is legacy or uefi boot
<jose-phillips> and how on uefi boot the settings pass tru grub
<jose-phillips> ?
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: we check that via DHCP
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: and then depending on that, we tell it how to boot
<jose-phillips> ok
<jose-phillips> i got it
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: and depending on how it boot, we record that
<jose-phillips> bootx64.efi
<jose-phillips> ok but i should boot to bootx64.efi or i need some another arguments that came from dhcp to perform the boot?
<jose-phillips> because i can boot in uefi but just stuck on grub window
<jose-phillips> or idk if is because i switch from legacy to uefi that this is why is not booting i also delete the computer from maas
<jose-phillips> but still get stuck on grub>
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: no, if the machine is configured to boot efi, it will boot efi
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: if it is going to the grub meny, it could be a couple reason
<catbus> roaksoax: Hi! Where can I find the wedge_power.sh indicated in the wedge power script?
<roaksoax> catbus: that is inside of the switch
<catbus> roaksoax: that script comes with FBOSS?
<roaksoax> no idea
<roaksoax> that script should be part of the switch itself
<catbus> ok.
<catbus> thanks.
<jose-phillips> question in
<jose-phillips> exist
<jose-phillips> "/var/lib/maas/boot-resources/current/grub"
<jose-phillips> grub.cfg
<jose-phillips> but acording
<jose-phillips> with grub.cfg
<jose-phillips> should exist /grub/grub.cfg-default-amd64
<jose-phillips> (pxe)/grub/grub.cfg-default-amd64
<jose-phillips> for no mac address stored
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: maas stores the mac
<roaksoax> when the achines boots
<roaksoax> we look the mac of the request
<roaksoax> store it and match it
<jose-phillips> looks like for one reason the grub config is not generated for this host in uefi that was in legacy before
<jose-phillips> i delete complety from maas
<jose-phillips> these host
<jose-phillips> but still have the issue
<jose-phillips> another thing
<jose-phillips> is in grub
<jose-phillips> source $prefix/x86_64-efi/grub.cfg
<jose-phillips> prefix= (hd1)/grub
<jose-phillips> but if i tried to ls inside of (hd1)/
<jose-phillips> i got a error that said
<jose-phillips> error: sector sizes of 1 bytes aren't supported yet
<jose-phillips> http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?50518
<jose-phillips> looks like a bug in grub
<jose-phillips> well looks like will going to work with the compiled grub
<jose-phillips> now i have few questions
<jose-phillips> when maas is installed from package repository where maas take the grub efi file to put in "/var/lib/maas/boot-resources/current/bootloader/uefi/amd64#"
<jose-phillips> is a ubuntu package or
<jose-phillips> or maas get it from some place?
<catbus> it's from the boot sources which are pointing to online ubuntu repo, I believe.
<catbus> you can use MAAS CLI to find the boot sources settings
<catbus> see https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.3/en/manage-cli-images
<roaksoax> BjornT_: maas gets it from the streams
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: maas gets it form the streams
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: and the streams from the ubuntu archive
<mup> Bug #1739499 opened: [2.4, master] Unable to connect to ws://<ip>/ws <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739499>
<mup> Bug #1739499 changed: [2.4, master] Unable to connect to ws://<ip>/ws <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739499>
<jose-phillips> SUCESS
<jose-phillips> :)
<jose-phillips> now question where i can request the upgrade of grub ?
<mup> Bug #1739499 opened: [2.4, master] Unable to connect to ws://<ip>/ws <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739499>
<nuke_> jose-phillips: You could file a bug against the Xenial version of grub2 at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2
#maas 2017-12-21
<jose-phillips> Cool
<jose-phillips> finally i can perform a diskless deployment thru iscsi
<jose-phillips> :)
<catbus> roaksoax: Hi, you may or may not be interested so just FYI, https://github.com/facebook/openbmc/blob/helium/meta-facebook/meta-wedge/recipes-wedge/fbutils/files/wedge_power.sh
<catbus> And new OCP servers that will use OpenBMC will use this https://github.com/facebook/openbmc/blob/helium/common/recipes-core/power-util/files/power-util.c for power management.
#maas 2017-12-22
<bradm> I'm looking at the backup recommendations for maas, and it says to stop postgresql, maas-{dhcp,regiond,rackd} during the backups, is that just to make sure nobody is making changes to it while you back up?  seems tricky to backup the db with it down, too :)
<maestropandy> Hi all, while deploying maas node, it got failed, how to investigate and troubleshoot, i read in maas documents asked to get into rescue mode ?
<jose-phillips> maestropandy commision goes right?
<maestropandy> jose-phillips: commision goes well
<jose-phillips> your server have some special configuration
<jose-phillips> ?
<jose-phillips> or just a normal server with hard drive
<maestropandy> in deployment its machine is restarting multiple times which i can able to see in console
<maestropandy> its normal boot from pxe thats no special
<jose-phillips> on the logs
<jose-phillips> inside maas you dont have any message?
<maestropandy>  i have checked there, no error logs
<maestropandy> but node is restarting multiple times
<jose-phillips> ok try selection the server
<jose-phillips> on actions
<jose-phillips> select rescue mode
<jose-phillips> turn on the machine and try to access in ssh
<maestropandy> now node got failed deployment, shall i do rescue mode now ?
<jose-phillips> yep
<maestropandy> failed deployment now allowing to rescue mode
<maestropandy> i think cant take rescue action on failed deployment node
<jose-phillips> at least on maas 2.3 yes
<jose-phillips> i already tried
<maestropandy> have u tried with failed deployment node or while deploying, please confirm
<jose-phillips> when the machine flag deployment failed
<jose-phillips> i set on rescue mode
<jose-phillips> and is booting up on rescue mode
<maestropandy> mine is 2.2.2 version
<maestropandy> shall i reset node via console and do ?
<jose-phillips> but your node is on "failed deployment"
<jose-phillips> or in "deployment"
<maestropandy> now my node is one failed deployment
<jose-phillips> and if you select rescue mode what happend?
<maestropandy> the selected node cannot be resuce mode, please update your selection
<jose-phillips> mhmm i already tried on 2.3 and works
<maestropandy> any other option
<maestropandy> ??
<jose-phillips> flag broken node
<jose-phillips> and try to rescue mode
<maestropandy> okay
<jose-phillips> acording the documentation im right
<jose-phillips> 2.2 can just do on deployed or broken node
<maestropandy> now its working
<maestropandy> took rescue mode
<jose-phillips> in 2.3
<jose-phillips> apply for failed node
<maestropandy> after entering rescue mode next what to do ?
<jose-phillips> idk if your hard drive will be mounted or not
<jose-phillips> i recommend you see if you have something on /var/log/syslog on your hard drive
<jose-phillips> to see if something is failing there
<jose-phillips> wbat version of os are you trying to install
<maestropandy> no what am asking is now status in "entering rescue mode" on MAAS UI, shall i go to MAAS server and see that system logs /
<jose-phillips> no i mean on the server that is failing
<maestropandy> mean see via console ? we have rsyslog configured with MAAS, so from maas server, i can see syslog of that server
<maestropandy> how long status will be in resuce mode, still MAAS UI showing, "entering rescue mode"
<jose-phillips> i don't think so you are running on emphemeral disk
<maestropandy> u mean ubutu right
<jose-phillips> yep
<jose-phillips> is ubuntu right?
<jose-phillips> i recommend you check the servers log in console via ssh
<jose-phillips> at least is what i try to do
<maestropandy> yes i am seeing the same through rsyslog collected on MAAS server
<maestropandy> also for another node i found "IPMI reachalbity issue " for that whether firmware upgrade will do needful how to resolve in that case
<maestropandy> jose-phillips: in rescue mode logs, i can see "timed out waiting for reply fom ntp.ubuntu.com
<maestropandy> jose-phillips: found, "hardware error" with CPU
<jose-phillips> thats sound more reasonable
<jose-phillips> is all that you have
<jose-phillips> is not more detailed?
<jose-phillips> another question when the node is "deploying" after restart just stuck on grub?
<mup> Bug #1739761 opened: Unable to deploy Precise on MaaS 2.3.0 (6434) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739761>
<mup> Bug #1739761 changed: Unable to deploy Precise on MaaS 2.3.0 (6434) <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739761>
<jose-phillips> hi
<jose-phillips> guys
<jose-phillips> question
<jose-phillips> is posible modify  a tag?
<jose-phillips> i creat a tag for kernel options per node
<jose-phillips> but i need change the kernel_opts arguments on the tag this is posible?
#maas 2017-12-23
<mup> Bug #1724553 changed: maas shows negative resources in pods <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724553>
<mup> Bug #1724553 opened: maas shows negative resources in pods <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724553>
<mup> Bug #1724553 changed: maas shows negative resources in pods <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724553>
<Loose_> For some reason my laptops will not connect to the wifi at the library, also the librarian does not know linux but my cell phone is connecting
<Loose_> I used another laptop with windows and it said the ip needs to be configured
